# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Calcolo cassa integrazione in busta paga

## Lolly74

Buongiorno a tutti, 
sto controllando le buste paga e non riesco a capire con che criterio venga calcolato l'importo della cassa integrazione. 
La retribuzione è mensilizzata per 173 ore. 
ad esempio 
paga oraria lorda 7,85584 x 173 ore
- CIG 80 ORE  --  455,94 --- che corrispondono a  5,70 all'ora... che pero' non è l'80% della retribuzione....
insomma non ci capisco nulla.... qualcuno sa aiutarmi? 
grazie in anticipo a tutti.

----------


## iam

> Buongiorno a tutti, 
> sto controllando le buste paga e non riesco a capire con che criterio venga calcolato l'importo della cassa integrazione. 
> La retribuzione è mensilizzata per 173 ore. 
> ad esempio 
> paga oraria lorda 7,85584 x 173 ore
> - CIG 80 ORE  --  455,94 --- che corrispondono a  5,70 all'ora... che pero' non è l'80% della retribuzione....
> insomma non ci capisco nulla.... qualcuno sa aiutarmi? 
> grazie in anticipo a tutti.

  
ehm.... Lolly.... come dire.... non è proprio semplicissimo! 
Diciamo che devi raffrontare retribuzione mensile (comprensiva di ratei di mensilità aggiuntive), arrivare ad un parametro orario....
confrontarlo con le ore integrabili massime del mese (che non sono sempre uguali), confrontarlo con il massimale erogabile ecc... ecc....   :Smile:

----------


## Barbara949

Io faccio così: 
Per i lavoratori mensilizzati la paga oraria (su cui calcolare l'80%) si determina :
Stip.mensile : n° ore teoriche lavorabili del mese (compreso festività infrasettimanali) - % contributo apprendista. 
Poi essendoci il massimale fin dal primo giorno di CIG:
Massimale : n° ore teoriche lavorabili del mese (compreso festività infrasettimanali) - % contributo apprendista.

----------


## iam

> Io faccio così:

   
carina la premessa  :Big Grin:   cioè ognuno può calcolarla come crede?  :Big Grin:  
siamo in piena anarchia previdenziale!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lolly74

Scusate .... ma da gennaio hanno mensilizzato anche le buste paga degli operai!
Sono tre giorni che faccio conteggi ... ora sto provando a fare conti, statistiche, percentuali rapporti .... insomma.... non mi tornano i conti! &#232; possibile che uno prenda € 2,54 all'ora x la cassa integrazione? ovviamente lordo ... poi va tassato.... 
esiste un manuale che spieghi questa cosa ... sul memento non c'&#232; nulla 
aiuto sono disperata!

----------


## Barbara949

> carina la premessa   cioè ognuno può calcolarla come crede?  
> siamo in piena anarchia previdenziale!

  Non mi sembra proprio.
Mi attengo alle disposizioni previste dalla normativa, confortata dalle indicazioni fornite dai sindacati.  FILCAMS - Calcolo integrazione salariale per Cassa Integrazione (CIG/CIGS)

----------


## iam

> Non mi sembra proprio.
> Mi attengo alle disposizioni previste dalla normativa, confortata dalle indicazioni fornite dai sindacati.  FILCAMS - Calcolo integrazione salariale per Cassa Integrazione (CIG/CIGS)

  accidenti.... tre mesi per rispondere.... riflessi pronti direi!   :Big Grin:  
e non t'arrabbiare.....  :Mad:  
la battuta era sulla premessa, non sulla correttezza dei tuoi calcoli.... 
quel tuo "Io faccio cos&#236;...." sembrava quasi come se ognuno potesse fare a modo proprio!  :Cool:  
(anvedi sti utenti collerosi.... m'hanno fatto ngrull&#236;.... ma porc......)  :Big Grin:

----------

